# L'avatar de MacMadam...



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je croyais que l'état de Ew York était une région française



j'avais compris :rateau: (jolie avatr ichat au passage  )


----------



## MacMadam (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'avais compris :rateau: (jolie avatr ichat au passage  )


 C'est lequel


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> C'est lequel



une brique de lait rouge :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

au pays de l'oncle Sam apparemment...


----------



## MacMadam (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une brique de lait rouge :rateau:


 Cool, ça fonctionne donc  Avec Adium et iChat, j'arrête pas de m'emmêler les pinceaux. J'avais peur que ce ne soit ma photo qui soit prise par défaut


----------



## MacMadam (23 Février 2005)

Etait-ce bien nécessaire ?


----------



## Anonyme. (23 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Etait-ce bien nécessaire ?




C'est fini les messes basses oui ?  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Etait-ce bien nécessaire ?



L'ai-je bien descendu?


----------



## rezba (24 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'ai-je bien descendu?


 On parle de glisse, ici ? :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On parle de glisse, ici ? :rateau:



Ça a fondu ici.


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça a fondu ici.


 C'est ça, rajoutes-en, galopin


----------



## rezba (24 Février 2005)

Un galopin, c'est une bonne idée rafraichissante, ça !


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un galopin, c'est une bonne idée rafraichissante, ça !


 Ca y est, qu'est-ce que j'ai encore écrit :mouais:


----------



## rezba (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, qu'est-ce que j'ai encore écrit :mouais:



Un galopin, quoi ! Un petit bock....


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2005)

Ouais, parce que moi, je suis à sec... :casse:


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un galopin, quoi ! Un petit bock....


 Arf, ce genre de choses


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Arf, ce genre de choses



un leffe SVP


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un leffe SVP


 Bien glacée, alors. C'est tempête de neige à Bruxelles


----------



## rezba (24 Février 2005)

C'est con, chez moi c'est tempête de rayons de soleil.


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est con, chez moi c'est tempête de rayons de soleil.


 Je crois que je vais immigrer en France


----------



## rezba (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais immigrer en France



En France, je ne sais pas. Dans le Sud, je vois bien, mais au nord du 42° parallèle, je ne garantis rien.


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En France, je ne sais pas. Dans le Sud, je vois bien, mais au nord du 42° parallèle, je ne garantis rien.


 Wired, je croyais que le sud était sous neige aussi


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Wired, je croyais que le sud était sous neige aussi



on dirait le sud ...


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on dirait le sud ...


 Mmm, facile...


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Mmm, facile...



je peu faire mieux :rateau:


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu faire mieux :rateau:


 J'espère pour toi


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> J'espère pour toi



Dans le port d'Amsterdam il y a des marins qui chantent (non juste comme ça  )


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Dans le port d'Amsterdam il y a des marins qui chantent (non juste comme ça  )


  C'est ça, appelez la samu...


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, appelez la samu...



Avec la mer du Nord pour dernier terrain vague
Et les vagues de dunes pour arrêter les vagues
Et de vagues rochers que les marées dépassent
Et qui ont à jamais le c½ur à marée basse
Avec infiniment de brumes à venir
Avec le vent de l'est écoutez le tenir
Le plat pays qui est le mien
:rateau:​


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Avec la mer du Nord pour dernier terrain vague
> ​



Tain, heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de son sur MacG :mouais:


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Tain, heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de son sur MacG :mouais:



ça peu s'arranger :love:

Au suivant au suivant
Tout nu dans ma serviette qui me servait de pagne
J'avais le rouge au front et le savon à la main
Au suivant au suivant​


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça peu s'arranger :love:
> 
> Au suivant au suivant
> Tout nu dans ma serviette qui me servait de pagne
> ...


 Evite de faire tomber la savonette, cocotte


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Evite de faire tomber la savonette, cocotte



T'as voulu voir Vierzon
Et on a vu Vierzon
T'as voulu voir Vesoul
Et on on a vu Vesoul
T'as voulu voir Honfleur
Et on a vu Honfleur
T'as voulu voir Hambourg
Et on a vu Hambourg
J'ai voulu voir Anvers
Et on a revu Hambourg
J'ai voulu voir ta s½ur
Et on a vu ta mère
Comme toujours
:rateau:​


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> T'as voulu voir Vierzon
> Et on a vu Vierzon
> T'as voulu voir Vesoul
> Et on on a vu Vesoul
> ...


 File dans ta chambre :mouais:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> File dans ta chambre :mouais:



Salut Macadam, j'te trouve un chouia dure avec le mackie, va pas nous l'abimer


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Macadam, j'te trouve un chouia dure avec le mackie, va pas nous l'abimer



je crains rien d'une femme :rose:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je crains rien d'une femme :rose:



Tu es bien sur de toi, comme Sanchez j'ai un dossier sur toi n'oublie pas  

Au fait tu as vu je suis passée Major


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je crains rien d'une femme :rose:


 Appelle-moi Robert


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je crains rien d'une femme :rose:




je vois, 

tu pousse meme dans la chansonette


----------



## rezba (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je crains rien d'une femme :rose:



Tu vois, fils de mon ami, c'est à ces assertions-là que l'on s'aperçoit que tu as encore de nombreuses choses à apprendre, au jeu de l'hétérosexualité harmonieuse.
Car que tu puisses, par une opération qu'on ne comprend mais, être passé subrepticement du statut du puceau geek à celui de dragueur invétéré, ne saurait te faire perdre de vue que quelle que soit la connaissance que tu auras du genre féminin, et la maitrise de leurs perfidies communes, rien, tu entends, rien, ne pourras jamais te permettre de croire que cette connaissance pourra t'épargner la crainte de la déception.
Pis, lorsque, comme toi, on clame chercher une fleur, il est fort à craindre, statistiquement parlant, que l'on tombera un jour sur une dévoreuse de pollen qui vous laissera chancelant et vidé comme au huitième jour de Dieu le père. Et je ne développe là qu'à minima.


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es bien sur de toi, comme Sanchez j'ai un dossier sur toi n'oublie pas



Ouaip ! 
J'l'ai vu, il est plutôt chargé ! :mouais:    




> Au fait tu as vu je suis passée Major



   :style:


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es bien sur de toi, comme Sanchez j'ai un dossier sur toi n'oublie pas



chut


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, fils de mon ami, ....Et je ne développe là qu'à minima.




sois pas si cruel , laisse lui encore quelques illusions !!


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chut




Quoi j'ai rien dit.....


Salut Le Marco, mes hommages du Berry :love:  :love:


----------



## MacMadam (24 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, fils de mon ami, c'est à ces assertions-là que l'on s'aperçoit que tu as encore de nombreuses choses à apprendre, au jeu de l'hétérosexualité harmonieuse.
> Car que tu puisses, par une opération qu'on ne comprend mais, être passé subrepticement du statut du puceau geek à celui de dragueur invétéré, ne saurait te faire perdre de vue que quelle que soit la connaissance que tu auras du genre féminin, et la maitrise de leurs perfidies communes, rien, tu entends, rien, ne pourras jamais te permettre de croire que cette connaissance pourra t'épargner la crainte de la déception.
> Pis, lorsque, comme toi, on clame chercher une fleur, il est fort à craindre, statistiquement parlant, que l'on tombera un jour sur une dévoreuse de pollen qui vous laissera chancelant et vidé comme au huitième jour de Dieu le père. Et je ne développe là qu'à minima.


 Berdol, et c'est moi qui suis dure


----------



## rezba (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Berdol, et c'est moi qui suis dure



Ah, que veux-tu, qui aime bien...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Berdol, et c'est moi qui suis dure



On veut pas savoir.


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On veut pas savoir.



c'est pas ce que tu ma dit  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ce que tu ma dit  :rateau:



Chuut, fallait pas le dire.


----------

